# 2013 Ford F150 Lariat garage door opener



## jjtroutkiller

I am having trouble getting the built in opener on the truck to program with the garage door openers. Any one else have problems or know of any tricks?


----------



## hippyfisher

The door openers that are more than a few years old use a diff frequency than the new vehicles are coming out with. Atleast thats been my experience. I had a garage door motor go out and after replacing i was finally able to program the factory button in the cars.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

These are also new openers.


----------



## hippyfisher

Well thats weird. Are they craftsman? I remember reading something about rolling frequency vs standard frequency and the different programming steps. But I probly cant help. I would call Ford or the opener manufacturer if you feel you are following the instructions correctly.


----------



## Sundance

Be sure you use the correct instructions in your Owners Manual. Have a 2011 and 2013 Ford and there are more than one opener instructions (different models). Be sure you match what you see in the manual to what you see in your vehicle. Had the same problem until I used the correct instructions.


----------



## Court

I had a little problem with my 2012 F350 but repeated the process till it worked-Pretty sure it was user error-Not much on high tech stuff but really feels good when it works for me.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

The openers are Linear and I thought I followed the instructions, did anyone have problems with the range that it would work?


----------



## ReelWork

I had problems with mine and... There are some garage door openers that the Ford factory Car2U(?) has trouble with. Per the manual I called the Ford 800 number and they said the garage door opener I have (Marantec) was not compatible but they would send me a universal conversion module that I wired into the motor. I have 2 openers and they sent me 2 modules. Not a problem since.

If you have the Car2U system, this might be the problem. Check your manual and if ya just can't get it working, call the 800 number.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Thanks


----------



## goodwood

Never had a problem with my 04. Programmed it to open apartment gates and my parent's garage until I got my own house.


----------



## ReelWork

Here's the website for Car2U and believe you're having the same problem I had if you just can't get it to program. Besides Marantec, I believe Chamberlain, Liftmaster and others were hit and miss with needing this adaptor. I wish Ford would have kept the Homelink system, from what I understand it was pretty much compatible with anything.

http://www.learcar2u.com/

Good luck.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Thanks ReelWork, called them and got it working. The instructions in the owners manual would not work with linear brand openers.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Here are the instructions for the Linear opener in case anyone else has these issues.


----------



## StinkBait

Had a problem programming my 2012 also, it took numerous tries, some googling, cold beer, a few cuss words and you have to hold your tongue just right.


----------



## cabolew

Glad I came across this post. Was trying to get my Marantec programmed to new truck just the other day.


----------

